
Submarine Submarine Patent Finding Software Hit by Submarine Patent Claim - jonrimmer
https://medium.com/the-intellectual-property-legal-herald/submarine-submarine-patent-finding-software-hit-by-submarine-patent-claim-3893c7012564#.6g47e4pya
======
qohen
From
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Submarine_patent](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Submarine_patent)

 _A submarine patent is a patent whose issuance and publication are
intentionally delayed by the applicant for a long time, such as several
years.[1][2][3] This strategy requires a patent system where, first, patent
applications are not published, and, second, patent term is measured from
grant date, not from priority /filing date. In the United States, patent
applications filed before November 2000 were not published and remained secret
until they were granted. Analogous to a submarine, therefore, submarine
patents could stay "under water" for long periods until they "emerged" and
surprised the relevant market._

